# Matt Henson‎ on Ohio Fishing Pictures



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Didn't know we had freshwater snook in the Ohio River.... is it true one guy said he caught on chicken liver in sayler park


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Leaving that group was one of the best decisions I've made in 2017.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Where u been TB


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Could be a trouser trout. Be careful on that site!


----------



## Bigguy513 (Jun 7, 2015)

That was OH Fishing Reports, this is OH Fishing Pictures.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Bigguy513 said:


> That was OH Fishing Reports, this is OH Fishing Pictures.


No, this is OGF 

So, was it a snook you caught then? TB needs to know!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

We need pics tb


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

wasn't mine i asked are there snooks in the ohio


----------



## Bigguy513 (Jun 7, 2015)

Snook? 

Caught 8.17.2017 @ 20:43. 

OH River 

Water temp 79 degrees. 

Turbulent discharge.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

that's the pic


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

Thats not a snook.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

what is it


----------



## lustofcrappies (Jun 19, 2017)

trailbreaker said:


> what is it


It's a young saug


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

lustofcrappies said:


> It's a young saug


 Yea , definitely not a snook !
A snook has a black lateral line.








This is a snook fresh from The Ohio River 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> Yea , definitely not a snook !
> A snook has a black lateral line.
> View attachment 243743
> 
> ...


Lmao...love that snook....mouth looks a little funny though


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> what is it


That my friend is a sauger


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lmao...love that snook....mouth looks a little funny though


 His stripe looks a "little" off also 
I should've used a White Perch but I don't catch many of those in the Ohio Rvr.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Bmayhall said it's a warmouth so is seth Thomason


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

This is a warmouth. Cool little fish but fairly rare in the waters I fish.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## lustofcrappies (Jun 19, 2017)

aaahh lets just call it a black crappie bluegill


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i was told i was wrong so i left still saying that's a snook


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

I Like Turtles.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

see bill even people here are saying he's wrong


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

BMayhall said:


> I Like Turtles.


The GMR has alot of them


----------



## Bigguy513 (Jun 7, 2015)

trailbreaker said:


> see bill even people here are saying he's wrong


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> what is it


Don't listen to these guys because they are yanking your chain. That's a sea trout.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

From the DNR on facebook 

Hi Gary! There could be a fish that resemble the Snook. Snook are saltwater fish, so if they’re found in fresh water, it’s typically in places where they can migrate to saltwater easily and not this far north. If you have more questions, contact the ODNR Division of Wildlife at 614-265-6300. Thanks!


----------



## Bigguy513 (Jun 7, 2015)

Gary, 

It's a juvenile Ohio River Walleye that was caught in the tailwaters of KY on August 13th 2017 around 8:15pm. Fish was caught on a Berkeley Powerbait Pro Shad, baitfish pattern, in turbid and fast moving water. It is NOT a sauger and/or saugeye hybrid. I want you to have the correct ID. You can clearly see the white tips/blotches on its fins. Lateral lines are not common, but do occur based on genetics, and are most common early in the life of eyes'. I hope this journey has been educational for you. I am always happy to help with FishIDs if needed. ;-) 

Have a great day and as always tight lines! 

- BigGuY502 - formerly BiGguY513 -


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for that


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Now that that's solved, what do you guys think about the colors on this largemouth?


----------



## Bigguy513 (Jun 7, 2015)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Now that that's solved, what do you guys think about the colors on this largemouth?
> 
> View attachment 243913


Awesome!

Look at that tail. That fish definitely spawned this season!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Now that that's solved, what do you guys think about the colors on this largemouth?
> 
> View attachment 243913


 Haaa ! That's a spotted bass.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Now that that's solved, what do you guys think about the colors on this largemouth?
> 
> View attachment 243913


Doesn't look quite right. Probably the best thing that you could do for it is throw it on the grill on medium high heat.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Now that that's solved, what do you guys think about the colors on this largemouth?
> 
> View attachment 243913


yup iknow where she lived


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Trailbreaker,should we take you serious? Or do you like messing with all of us?


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

I was just posting what matt posted


----------



## Bigguy513 (Jun 7, 2015)

trailbreaker said:


> I was just posting what matt posted


Gary would you ever reconsider rejoining Ohio Fishing Pictures of Facebook? It's a premiere page with tons of valuable fishing information.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Bigguy513 said:


> Gary would you ever reconsider rejoining Ohio Fishing Pictures of Facebook? It's a premiere page with tons of valuable fishing information.


yes


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Bigguy513 said:


> Snook?
> 
> Caught 8.17.2017 @ 20:43.
> 
> ...


walleye


----------

